# اذا ممكن فكرة خريطة منزل 80 متر لاني اجد صعوبة في تفصيل هكذا مساحة



## ausama_ali (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن اخواني المعماريين او من لديه القابلية على رسم الخرائط ... المشكله ان المساحة المراد البناء فيها هي 80 متر كما موضح في المخطط المرفق ... أرجو المساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر برسم و بأعطائي مجرد فكرة عن مخطط لمنزل صغير (80 متر) و انا شاكر للجميع و لهذا الموقع الرائع.


----------



## Arch_M (14 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي ausama_ali هل من الممكن اعطائنا تفاصيل اكثر عن الموقع المباني المحيطة به من مبنى العائلة ومبنى سكن اخوك وكذلك موقع الارض في المدينة ومن اي مدينة وكذلك الانظمة البلدية المعمول فيها هناك بتلك المدينة وهل هناك ارتدادات وغيرها من الانظمة
وشكرا لك


----------



## ausama_ali (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*تفاصيل أكثر أخي Arch_M*

شكراً لك أخي العزيز Arch_M الشكر الجزيـــــــــــــــــــــــل.
أخي العزيز ... منزل العائله هو عبارة عن منزل 300 متر مربع و بطابقين و و منزل اخي و المنزل الصغير المقترح انشائه لي يقعان في الارض المجاورة لمنزل العائله بعد ان اشترينا هذه الارض و بعد دمجها بمنزل العائلة ... منزل اخي طابق واحد و كل هذه المنازل تقع في خارج مركز المدينة في منطقة فيها نهر يبعد 300 متر و المنطقة لاتوجد فيها بنايات مرتفعة و كل البنايات المجاورة عبارة عن منازب اعتيادية بطابقين و المنطقة تقع تقريبا على محيط مركز التمدن.
أخي العزيز ... ارجو ان يكون التصميم بسيط بحيث يشتمل على غرفة نوم في الطابق الارضي و مطبخ و مجمع صحيات و غرفة معيشة وغرفة استقبال ضيوف اذا امكن علما اني أملك سيارة نقل اشخاص 11 راكب ولو اني اعتقد انه من الصعب وضع كراج للسيارة لذلك لا مشكله لاني ساضع السيارة في بيت اهلي.
انا شاكر لك جزيل الشكر و ارجو ان لا اكون ازعجتك و ارجو ان تكون المعلومات مفيدة ولو انها بسيطة و انا في خدمتك في اي شئ تحتاجه مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير.
أسامة الهاشمي


----------



## معماريون (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اسامه ________افضل انك تبنيها على دورين 
او تاخذ حسابك انك تتمدد اعلى في المستقبل
وترى 80 م حلوه اذا العائله صغيره
وممكن تترك كراج للسياره ويكون ملعب للاطفال في النهار وبالليل كراج للسياره

انت نزل اطوال الارض والحدود لان الكروكي اللي ارفقته لم يظهر

تحيات اخوك​


----------



## ausama_ali (14 نوفمبر 2006)

صحيح أخي العزيز بس ممكن حضرتك تعطيني تفصيل عن تفصيل هذه الارض او خريطة مبسطة ولو ازعجك لان اني ناوي اتزوج في هذه الارض بعد ان ابنيها و اني شاكر الك جزيل الشكر و التقدير.


----------



## معماريون (14 نوفمبر 2006)

كم اطوال الارض والحدود واتجاه الشوارع


----------



## ausama_ali (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز ... الأبعاد هي 10 متر طول و عرض 8 متر و اتجاهات الطرق هي كما موضحة في المخطط المرفق مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير.

أخوك اسامة


----------



## sail (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الملفات لا تفتح معى لا ادرى لماذا


----------



## Arch_M (15 نوفمبر 2006)

حسنا لم تجبني عن نظام الارتدادت في ذلك البلد وهل توجد ام انه يمكن البناء على كامل مساحة الارض؟ وان كان هناك ارتدادات وقوانين لها ارجو اخبارنا عنها لكي نتمكن من التصميم 
مع العلم ان الرسم الذي قمت برسمه في الاتوكاد لم تعتمد يه على مقياس رسم معين..!!

شكرا وفي انتظار ردك


----------



## ausama_ali (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا أخي العزيز*

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز ... أشكرك الشكر الجزيل أخي و انا بتعبك معاي بس اخوك يريد يتزوج و اريد ابني هل الارض و اني شاكر مساعدك مع جزيل الشكر.
أخي العزيز ... لاتوجد ارتدادت والبناء يمكن ان يكون على كامل مساحة الارض المقترحة (80 متر) واذا امكن اخي حتى لو رسمت مخطط بخط ايدك الكريمة بدون ان تزعج نفسك و ترسم بالاوتوكاد و اني شاكر اللك الشكر الجزيل و اذا تحب ارسملك الارض بمقياس رسم اني حاضر لكن اعتقد انه هي 10 x 8 متر ... يعني مستطيل 10 ب 8 متر يكون وافي ان يعبر عن هاي الارض و شكرا الك من جديد و انا بخدمتك اذا اكدر اساعدك مع الشكر


----------



## ausama_ali (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز Sailg
لفتح الملفات تحتاج الى برنامج Win RAR و انا حاولت ان ارفعه لكن بدون فائدة مع الشكر و التقدير.


----------



## اسلام العراقية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة ممن يستطيع*

هالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
أرجو مساعدتي في عمل خريطة للمنزل مع الواجهة بهذه المعطيات شاكرا تعاونكم وأمدكم الله بالصحة وأعانكم على عمل الخير .
مشاهدة المرفق ط®ط±ظٹط·ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط¶.doc



*1- **قطعة الأرض مثلثة الشكل كما مبين بالرسم أعلاه**.*
*2- **قاعدة المثلث تمثل الجهة اليسرى من البيت المجاور الذي يقع خلف القطعة .*
*3- **الضلع الأيسر للقطعة المثلثة يواجه الشارع العام ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*4- **الضلع الأيمن للقطعة المثلثة يواجه شارع خدمي ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*5- **المساحة الكلية لقطعة الأرض تبلغ ( 227 م ² ) .*
*6- **المطلوب من الخدمات في القطعة : *
*أ – الطابق الأرضي :*
*· **المطبخ : مساحته 4×4 م ² *
*· **غرفة المعيشة : 5×5 م ²*
*· **غرفة الضيوف + حمام صغير من ضمنها : 7×4.5 م ²*
*· **غرفة نوم : 4×5 م ²*
*· **حمام .*
*· **مخزن .*
*· **كراج سيارة وحديقة .*
*ب- الطابق الأول :*
*· **ثلاثة غرف نوم مع حمام في كل غرفة قياس كل غرفة 4×5 م ² .*
*· **مطبخ صغير .*
*· **غرفة معيشة صغيرة .*

*مع مراعاة التهوية والإضاءة لكل المنزل وعمل البلكونات .*


----------



## اهلى ليبيا (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## elmohands81 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## elmohands81 (3 أبريل 2009)

ياريت يكون فى رسومات تفصيلية اكتر للاطلاع


----------



## toto20052005 (8 أبريل 2009)

*تفضل الفكرة وانت عليك الباقي*

مخطط تفصيلي لمساحة 80 متر
البناء بلدي ( حوائط حاملة )


----------



## رضا 100 (5 يوليو 2009)

*طلب خريطة منزل أنيق*

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن اخواني المعماريين او من لديه القابلية على رسم الخرائط ... المراد بناء منزل دور أرضي مساحته أقل من 200 متر يحتوي على ثلاث غرف وصالة نساء وصالة رجال أقل مساحة لجميع الغرف 4متر × 4متر ، حمامان ومطبخ على أن تكون دار النوم بجوارها حمام وليس داخلها، ويحبذ أن يكون المطبخ من الناخية الخلفية مساحة الأرض 590متر على شكل مستطيل 17 متر واجهة الطريق ×34 متر طول
شاكرة للجميع التعاون و لهذا الموقع الرائع أجمل تحياتي..:63:


----------



## رضا 100 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دبوووس (24 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتو بدي مخطط بيت 90م 
في 2 نوم
جلوس
ضيوف
مع درج


----------



## رفولى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

حد يساعدنى اريد تصميم منزل 100 متر مربع مع عام ان ارتداد واحد مشترك مع جار من الخلف ومن امام شارع يعنى هدين فقط التهوية ارجو المساعدة يا جماعة الهندسة ا


----------



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ أسامة هل تريد البناء على كامل المساحة


----------



## ha_moody (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا امكن اخواني المهندسين المعماريين
اريد خريطه لبيت علما ان قطعة الارض بمساحة 90 متر مربع وبواجهة 4,50 متر وطول 20 متر ومستطيلة الشكل
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## abdoeldesoky (15 يناير 2010)

*الرجاء سرعه الرد*

الرجاء ارسال تفصيل عبرالايميل لمنزل عرضه 7.5 متر وطوله 13متر ويقع علي شارع واحد في العرض 7.5 متر الرجاء ارسال رسم جامد جدا عبر الايميل


----------



## يسور السعدي (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## حلمي بيت (29 أبريل 2010)

ممكن أحد من المهندسين الفضلاء أن يعطونا خريطة لأرض مساحتها 150 متر مربع فنحن أبناء نتكون من 9 افراد ولا نملك سواء هذا البيت القديم ونريد أن نقوم بهدم ذلك البيت ونقوم ببناء شقق صغير لعدد تلك الافراد .
وشكراً


----------



## محب بلاده (21 مايو 2010)

ممكن تساعدوني بتصميم منزل مساحته 66 متر مربع جهة الشارع ب 6 م 

جيران بثلاث جهات


----------



## مجد16 (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع
هذا أول مشاركة ورد لي معاكم
أتمنى أن أجد تصميم مثل الإخوة السابقين لمساحة صغيرة قد تصل 90 متر مربع 
الطابق الأول 2 مجلس + 2حمام + خدمة +درج للطابق العلوي
الطابق الثاني 1غرفة نوم رئيسية مع الحمام+ 2غرفة نوم أطفال مع حمام + مطبخ +جلسة عائلية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الكليباوي (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مصطفى اريد خريطة بناء منزل 100متر ركن


----------



## vip_906 (27 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندي ارض 7 في 7.4الوجهة 7.4والارض علي شارعين من الامام والخلف ياريت الاقي عندكم فكرة خريطة لهذه الارض وتكون تحتوي عل غرفتين وصالة ومطبخ وحمام ده غير المدخل والسلم وياريت بسرعة يا سيادة المهندسين لا الرخصة ان شاء الله قربت تطلع بس ياريت حد يسمعني


----------



## mazen khanfer (28 يوليو 2010)

هذا مخطط صغير ربما يمكنك الاستفادة منه


----------



## mazen khanfer (28 يوليو 2010)

في المساحات الصغيرة يفضل ان يكون التصميم بنظام الكوتيج او الدورين


----------



## haiderhassan (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا حلوين


----------



## نواف عفيف (12 أغسطس 2010)

منزل 80 متر ما في منزل 80 متر المنازل 400،500 متر مو 80 متر


----------



## jameelali (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم مبروك عليكم شهر الطاعه والمغفره . ممكن خريطه مرتبه لقطعة ارض ذات مساحه(200) متر مربع واجهتها عرض (10) متر على شارع عام 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## صابر هشام (13 أغسطس 2010)

*الرجاء ارسال تفصيل عبرالايميل لمنزل عرضه 7.5 متر وطوله 13متر ويقع علي شارع واحد في العرض 7.5 متر الرجاء ارسال رسم جامد جدا عبر الايميل*


----------



## محمد بن الحداد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*اريد رسم لقطعة ارض 100 متر*

اخوانى الأعزاء اريد رسم لقطعة ارض مساحة 100 متر على شارعين عرض 8.50 متر ×11 +من الخف غرفة 3 ×3.30 حد الغرفه علىشارع ايمن مساحته 11 بطول المبنى:31:


----------



## mom68 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي toto على الخريطة الحلوة


----------



## هندسة الليزر (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجه الى مخطط لبناء منزل صغير مساحته 75 م ويكون المخطط حديث وناسك وواجه جميله ارجو مساعدتي
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو عماد 1 (12 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على الموقع الرائع*​


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً ومشكور علي هذه المشاركه المتميزه *​


----------



## saadam (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا أخي أنا أرى أنك اذا ما تم تصميم المرأب تحت أرضي ووضع رابط بينه وبين المنزل اذا أردت بوضع درجات وذلك حفاظا على المساحة التي أصدقك القول يا أخي غير كافية مع تموقعها بالنسبة للشمال وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## hassan dkhi (1 مايو 2011)

أريد تصميم لبيت مساحته 80 متر مربع
واجهة 8 أمتار في العرض و الطول 10 أمتار


----------



## محمد محمود المنيا (4 مايو 2011)

بعد ازنكم يااخوانى المحترمين انا عاوز خريطه لتصميم بيت على مساحة 90 متر واجهة البيت عشره متر


----------



## hussaen (8 مايو 2011)

cool thanks alot


----------



## ابووجدى76 (24 مايو 2011)

لو سمحتم اريد رسم منزل مساحتة 78متر الواجهة8.5 والطول9متر ارجو المساعده


----------



## حمد القيسي (6 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني جزيتم خيرا
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد نبيل معوض (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووور جدا ويايريت تكلمنى Arch_M


----------



## احمد نبيل معوض (12 أغسطس 2011)

محتاج حد يصمم شقتى


----------



## ASD_SICO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عاااااجل أريد تصميم منزل لهذه المساحة

http://www.7ammil.com/index.php/files/guest/NewProject12DViewbmp?do=download










​


----------



## aliyaldin (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*تصميم لمنزل من طابقين كل طابق شقة منفصلة دور أرضى ودور ثانى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوانى الأفاضل أريد رسم تصميم لمنزل من طابقين كل طابق شقة منفصلة دور أرضى ودور ثانى لمساحة 85 متر الواجة البحرية على الشارع 6.5 متر × 13.5 متر( قطعة مستطيلة ) وباقى الجهات جيران هذا هو الشارع الوحيد الذى يطل عليه المنزل إن شاء الله أرجو تصميم عبارة عن ثلاثة غرف وصالة وحمام ومطبخ الحمام يتسع لوضع بانيو وجميع الكماليات بالدور الأرضى 
بالنسبة للدور الثانى يمكن الخروج من ناحية الشارع ببروز لبلكونة وتصميم عدد أربع غرف وصالة وحمام ومطبخ الحمام يتسع لوضع بانيو وجميع الكماليات مع عمل التهويات اللازمة للمنزل على أن لا تقل مساحة الغرفة عن 3متر × 4 متر أرجو الاهتمام والسرعة:20: .
ولكم جزيل الشكر لتصادق تعاونكم وجعل الله منتداكم الموقر دائم الرقى والتقدم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:20:


----------



## mlzrd4 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

تفضل وعدل عل كيفك ممكن تسير دورين


----------



## mlzrd4 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*تفضل*

ممكن تسير دورين


----------



## aliyaldin (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً أخى الفاضل ولكن هذه لا تصلح لما طلبت حيث أنها مربعة والقطعة المراد تصميم رسم لها مستطيلة مساحتها 14 متر × 6.5 متر ( الوجهة 6.5 متر والعمق 14 متر ) الشارع من الوجه فقط وباقى الجوانب الثلاثة جيران
شكراً لك لو فى تصميم لهذه القطعة أكون شاكر جداً .
لك منى خالص الشكر والتقدير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## aliyaldin (17 سبتمبر 2011)

إخوانى الأفاضل لم يلتفت أحد لما طلبت من تصميم فى الرد السابقى لهذا الرد مباشرة أرجو الاهتمام للأهمية
ولكم أخوانى جزيل الشكر والتقدير..


----------



## aliyaldin (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخوانى الأفاضل مفيش حد سائل فى طلبى أرجو سرعة المساعة للأهمية ولكم من كل الشكر والتقدير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## aliyaldin (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*رسم هندسى لمنزل من طابقين*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوانى الأفاضل أريد رسم تصميم لمنزل من طابقين كل طابق شقة منفصلة دور أرضى ودور ثانى لمساحة 84 متر تقريباً الواجة البحرية على الشارع 6.43 متر × 14 متر( قطعة مستطيلة ) وباقى الجهات جيران هذا هو الشارع الوحيد الذى يطل عليه المنزل إن شاء الله أرجو تصميم عبارة عن ثلاثة غرف وصالة وحمام ومطبخ الحمام يتسع لوضع بانيو وجميع الكماليات وغسالة بالدور الأرضى 
بالنسبة للدور الثانى يمكن الخروج من ناحية الشارع ببروز لبلكونة وتصميم عدد أربع غرف وصالة وحمام ومطبخ الحمام يتسع لوضع بانيو وجميع الكماليات وغسالة مع عمل التهويات اللازمة للمنزل على أن لا تقل مساحة الغرفة عن 3متر × 4 متر أرجو الاهتمام والسرعة:20: .
ولكم جزيل الشكر لصادق تعاونكم وجعل الله منتداكم الموقر دائم الرقى والتقدم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:20:*


----------



## architect one (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مخطط 80 م2*

الأخ أسامة :
تحية وبعد قد أكون متأخر بالإجابة لكنني لأول مرة أرى هذه المشاركة أرجو أن تلبي طلبك .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/11985_11318025176.jpg


----------



## architect one (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الملف بصيغة rar


----------



## مهندس احمد الفارس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ساحاول باذن الله


----------



## aliyaldin (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35476&page=6#ixzz1al9Gmejx


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوانى الأفاضل أريد رسم تصميم لمنزل من طابقين كل طابق شقة منفصلة دور أرضى ودور ثانى لمساحة 84 متر تقريباً الواجة البحرية على الشارع 6.43 متر × 14 متر( قطعة مستطيلة ) وباقى الجهات جيران هذا هو الشارع الوحيد الذى يطل عليه المنزل إن شاء الله أرجو تصميم عبارة عن ثلاثة غرف وصالة وحمام ومطبخ الحمام يتسع لوضع بانيو وجميع الكماليات وغسالة بالدور الأرضى 
بالنسبة للدور الثانى يمكن الخروج من ناحية الشارع ببروز لبلكونة وتصميم عدد أربع غرف وصالة وحمام ومطبخ الحمام يتسع لوضع بانيو وجميع الكماليات وغسالة مع عمل التهويات اللازمة للمنزل على أن لا تقل مساحة الغرفة عن 3متر × 4 متر أرجو الاهتمام والسرعة:20: .
ولكم جزيل الشكر لصادق تعاونكم وجعل الله منتداكم الموقر دائم الرقى والتقدم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:20:*​


----------



## aliyaldin (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوانى المهندسين الأفاضل أرجو انا يلتفت أحد لما طلبت فى المشاركة السابقة مباشراة والله المستعان
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mozart_free2000 (28 فبراير 2013)

اريد رسم منزل 90م2 بابعاد 15*6


----------

